# Hello Everyone



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

Hello im new to this site as of today. My name is Daniel, 23yrs. old, I live in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. I have a 19mo. old Female Siamese Chocolate Tabby Point named Luna. Im anxious to meet other cat enthusiasts, so feel free to drop me a line anytime. Ill soon have pictures of Luna posted.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Smashing Pumpkins fan, right? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

i sure am, as well as pink floyd, Thank You.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Zeppelin? Hendrix? AC/DC? I LOOOVVVEE them all.


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

sooo do i, i love my record collection. lol, vinyl will never be out of date.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Scorps? Judas Priest? Deff Leppard? 
Welcome to the forums Daniel & Luna


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank You Rosalie, and yes I do listen to some 80's rock, not too much though. How are you today?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Daniel


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Daniel. 

8)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Great to have another guy!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum. Cant wait to see pictures. Im not sure I know what a Siamese Chocolate Tabby Point looks like. I grew up with a seal point siamese so I love the breed and their temperment. :wink:


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone, sorry I couldnt reply sooner, its been a busy weekend 
 I finally got pictures to post so lets see if I can figure out how to post them now lol. Mitts & Tess, my cat has the striped chocolate brown tail, and the rest of her points are striped light brownish color, rather than the seal points. Here you go.


----------



## Siamese Dream (Oct 29, 2004)

okay..grr, I cant figure out how to upload images. lol wow what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Daniel, welcome from another Siamese lover! I hope you post often. I wish I could tell you how to upload, but I'm technologicallly impaired! I would go to the Help and Suggestons forum. We have lots of computer experts as members!


----------

